# Timmmmmberrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!



## oldsman (Aug 13, 2009)

Took down my first girl this afternoon.This is my First Ever harvest of a plant.This was just bagseed as well as the runt of the group.Not sure what the dry weight will be but that's not a concern.1st pic is before her trimming.Pic 2 is after her trimming .Pic 3 is her hanging awaiting some manicuring(very tedious).Pic 4 is some smaller bottom buds.Can't wait till she's ready to smoke:hubba: .


----------



## meds4me (Aug 13, 2009)

Very  nice ....dont get greedy and rush trhings. Curing is the most important part, be a shame to ruin it rushing....


----------



## gasman (Aug 13, 2009)

could of waited a little longer as hairs not brown yet.


----------



## surreptitious (Aug 13, 2009)

still looks good enough to eat!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Aug 13, 2009)

nicce work, like stated earlier dont rush. looks too be premie though. look @ trichs not hairs. ive had pistils brown 2nd wk of flower & had many pistils still be white when trichs were 25/75.


----------



## oldsman (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks meds-I should have enough control to let it be.Gas-I have been watching the trichs and used those to help me decide.Surreptitious-she does doesn't she!Doc-thanks.I have 2 more girls yet to go so I wanted to take this one a little early ytrying for a good head high instead of body high that I get from my street weed.I also think it will help me decide about my next girl.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 13, 2009)

Great work Oldsman

I am a couple weeks away from my very first, hope she is half as good as yours man!

Cheers!!!


----------



## oldsman (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks DD.I've seen your girls and only wish mine were half as good.My next grow will be some good genetics and hopefully less mistakes.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Aug 13, 2009)

If you have seen mine you should know they are only bagseed, strain unknown. thanks for the compliment friend!
Happy growing

Cheers!!!


----------



## mrkingford (Aug 13, 2009)

You know MP rules state you have to share your 1st crop with all the members, can't wait for my bud, looks great..............


----------



## oldsman (Aug 13, 2009)

Just watch for my GPS(Great Plumes of Smoke) cause I don't deliver.


----------



## ishnish (Aug 13, 2009)

look'n good.      i'm a couple weeks away from chop time myself.
it'll be my 4th crop but my first in DWC.  and it's looking like i might get  2 to 4 ounces off the four girls.(kinda 3 really, one is seriously runted).
:48:


----------



## FlyingNatural (Aug 14, 2009)

good for you,i think she could have gone a lil longer but she'll be sweet 
Stay Cool


----------



## oldsman (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.Some of you think she should've went longer,and she could easily had gone another 2-4 weeks for probaly 65-75% amber,but I went for a little of all 3,a little bit clear,mostly cloudy,a little bit of amber.This is my first chop and going by info I have learned here I made the choice a while ago as to what I was looking for in this one as far as the buzz.When my lady asked me this morning about 1 1/2 hrs after a small sample what I was grinning at I knew it would be all good.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on your first harvest--it looks wonderful.  

While everyone has their own way of trimming, I try to trim off every single bit of leaf material that I can.  I find that leaf material left on the bud makes it smoke much harsher.  Save the small leaves to make hash.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 14, 2009)

If you looked at trichs then no one can tell you its too early from those pics.

nice job, keep it up.

Peace


----------



## oldsman (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you HG.I feel humbled to recieve such words from a person of your stature.I did finish manicuring her,I just wasn't able to do so while standing out in the yard.


----------



## oldsman (Aug 14, 2009)

dman1234,Yes I watched the trichs(sometimes 3-4 times a day)with a 30x jewlers loupe.Beautiful,amazing process to be able to witness.


----------



## 420benny (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats oldsman. I remember my first time. She was so hot! Oh, wrong first time,lol. Nice work and I too would have thought you were early except for the trich report. That is exactly when I chop and am very happy with it.


----------



## oldsman (Aug 16, 2009)

I now have them dried and in jars .Dry weight comes in at 26gr.It's more than I thought it would be.I didn't get a wet weight as my scales only go to 100g.With my little samples I'd say I got just over an ounce from this little girl.I'll let them cure a little before I give a smoke report.This was just "bagseed" and my first grow so I'm very pleased knowing I've got 2 more girls now budding nicely:hubba: .


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 16, 2009)

congrats on harvest!   mine isnt even budding yet...im a little jealous.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 17, 2009)

nice job oldsman on bringing in your first crop.  . now turn on that GPS bro. me , and mrkingford are on our way. ...


----------



## oldsman (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks Irish.Tracking device activated,just follow smoke signals.I'll save the main cola for you guys,should be good and ready when ya'll get here:hubba: .I still got 2 more girls growing.1 should be ready mid Sept,and the last 1 around first week of Oct.I'd be worried that this being "bagseed"it might not be as good as you guys are used to.My next grow will be good genetics.I want to smoke something with a name.


----------

